# My set up!



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

here is my 360.
1. pic with plow on and not in use.
2.my plow just painted and with the blade.
3.the paint
4.side view
5.the hand tool ha

TELL ME WHAT YA THINK


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

more pics.....


----------



## johnscram (Sep 23, 2009)

cool man! i love my prarie. ill hijack your thread and post some pics of mine later! is it 4wd?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah its optional 2wd or 4wd.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

like the jeep


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

oh man that jeep is badass. I love that jeep. shes my baby. 2002 jeep wrangler tj. 4in lift. mickey tires and moto metal rims. sliver with bush finders (line-xed) warn front and rear bumbers (line-xed) Under body all line-xed soft top. tinted windows. 7in pop out in dash tv. 13.5in jl audio water proof sub. 1000wtz jl audio sub. sub box (line-xed) 5 speed m. trans. k&n air intake. 
A big thanks to LINE-X of eastgate


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

This is a ATV plowing Machine...


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

like all the lights. you need to take them boots off. my plow is stronger but i like your lights. im getting led lights all over my atv because line-x is going to use it as a promotional atv


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

Louiso;1154846 said:


> like all the lights. you need to take them boots off. my plow is stronger but i like your lights. im getting led lights all over my atv because line-x is going to use it as a promotional atv


Not quite sure what you mean by "Boots", if you mean my tires, they are brand new MudZilla's and they work great. And im not totally sure your plow is "stronger"...

I hardly doubt Line-X is going to use your 96' Prairie as a Promotional vehicle, do you sniff gas by any chance?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

2005 bud. but still they used my 2002 jeep and look how that turned out. my plow has a truck blad on it too. so i think it is... and how can you own a plow and not know what boots are? ha 
ill show you in a min.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

there ya go


----------



## SportsmanJay (Dec 14, 2010)

09' XP 850;1154828 said:


> This is a ATV plowing Machine...


That's a nice machine! How do you like that blade? Do you have any problems with the snow coming over the top of it?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Louiso;1154896 said:


> there ya go


Louiso, every time I read a thread started by you it is strictly for my entertainment...

This dudes wearing boots: prsport

SHOES are what you'd call the parts you've labeled as 'boots'.

Thanks again for keeping us all entertained!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

matstang;1155058 said:


> Louiso, every time I read a thread started by you it is strictly for my entertainment...
> 
> This dudes wearing boots: prsport
> 
> ...


shoes boots anything on the feet


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Sweet. For me I think I'll call them flip flops from now on...!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

matstang;1155072 said:


> Sweet. For me I think I'll call them flip flops from now on...!


okay......1010


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

No snow comes over the top of the blade, unless your doing 20-30kmh. Louiso, your going to string wire from your battery all the way to your plow blade markers? You put anymore L.E.D.s on that bike and it will look like a carnival ride gone whacko!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah but i am adding 1/2in tubes so the wire gets hidden and the plow is only on for the winter so idc
but it will be hidden so it will look good.


----------



## NicholasMWhite (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it would be cooler if you had christmas lights running up and down your atv!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

ill do that hahha


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

This guy takes critisism very well!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

x2
yea so far he's got my vote for noob of the year. 

though he's got a long way to go to get to the level of the noob last year around here.

bruteforce or something was the user name I think.
it was brutal for a few weeks with him on the board.
there was more than one flame thread going with him around.

that is all. 

sublime out.


----------



## Cyber36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Who's the ******-bag in the Gui in the picture in the back corner of the garage??


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

Cyber36;1156731 said:


> Who's the ******-bag in the Gui in the picture in the back corner of the garage??


Funniest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

Cyber36;1156731 said:


> Who's the ******-bag in the Gui in the picture in the back corner of the garage??


that would be my sister you FUC*


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

Any chance of you posting some pictures of her? Providing that she is 18+ years of age...

Does she enjoy L.E.D's as much as you?


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

09' XP 850;1161700 said:


> Any chance of you posting some pictures of her? Providing that she is 18+ years of age...
> 
> Does she enjoy L.E.D's as much as you?


Well shes not 18.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

09' XP 850;1161700 said:


> Any chance of you posting some pictures of her? Providing that she is 18+ years of age...
> 
> Does she enjoy L.E.D's as much as you?


There's other sites on the web for that kind of crap.

I think you might be in the running for "noob of the year". Maybe you're bruteforce with a new name?


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

ALC-GregH;1163397 said:


> There's other sites on the web for that kind of crap.
> 
> I think you might be in the running for "noob of the year". Maybe you're bruteforce with a new name?


x2. Nuff said.


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

Woah guys, it was a joke, just trying to play him at his own game, thought most of you would have the brain capacity to figure that out...guess not!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

09' XP 850;1154828 said:


> This is a ATV plowing Machine...


not even a lick of snow ????? you can do better than that


----------



## Crimson850 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice looking 850 you got there. I have a 2010 850xp EPS Crimson red limited edition. Love it but no plow as of yet


----------



## 09' XP 850 (Aug 23, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1163539 said:


> not even a lick of snow ????? you can do better than that


Well we finally go some snow last week, the XP held up fine, I'll get some action shots next snow fall!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

09' XP 850;1163481 said:


> Woah guys, it was a joke, just trying to play him at his own game, thought most of you would have the brain capacity to figure that out...guess not!


my own game? oh really i didnt even say ****. your the one that started it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you didn't get pics in that snofall???????

dam newbs, you plow you take pics, you post pics thats how we roll lmao


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you mean im not supposed to post pics just when the machine is dry?
its clean then--irv
ps--i really enjoy all you guys.


----------

